# Glamis New Years Trip



## bigalbest (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## Antarctican (Jan 4, 2009)

I really like 1 (for the sense of movement, although have you considered maybe cropping it so the subject isn't so centred?) and 3 (with the shadow of the BMX'r on the steep hill. Cropping again crosses my mind, as the crowd to the left doesn't add anything to the shot IMO, but I guess it would eliminate some of the patterns in the hill. Hmmm, dilemma).


----------



## xtort- (Jan 4, 2009)

#1 needs some action lead- the blank space in the frame should be mostly in front of the subject's direction of travel, but still a good shot.  The others are nice also.  How much PP did you do on the last one? It looks nicely soft.


----------



## bigalbest (Jan 5, 2009)

Antarctican said:


> I really like 1 (for the sense of movement, although have you considered maybe cropping it so the subject isn't so centred?) and 3 (with the shadow of the BMX'r on the steep hill. Cropping again crosses my mind, as the crowd to the left doesn't add anything to the shot IMO, but I guess it would eliminate some of the patterns in the hill. Hmmm, dilemma).



To be honest I kinda messed up. The night before I was doing some low light shooting and set the camera to iso 1000, and totally forgot to check it the next day. I should have had alarm bells going off in my head, but maybe I was a little hung over from the night before or something and totally missed it. Probably would have done some cropping but excessive noise becomes pretty obvious with tighter crops. To think that I have always laughed at people who do this is almost comical, but at least I wasn't shooting for a customer and didn't blow an important job. Live and learn I guess. :blushing:



xtort- said:


> #1 needs some action lead- the blank space in the frame should be mostly in front of the subject's direction of travel, but still a good shot.  The others are nice also.  How much PP did you do on the last one? It looks nicely soft.



Because of the setting error I did a lot of raw adjustment as well as levels along with layer blending. Usually I am not one for a lot of processing and while I still like these photos, they are not what I would call my best work. As far as leading the action, when shooting jumps I am mostly trying to convey perspective so the viewer can see the size of the air. I set the focus point to the center and followed the rider with the camera to get a little background blur. I think next time I might try the AI auto focus or pre focus for a little better framing.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## 250Gimp (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice shots!

\good fill lighting on #2 & #4


----------



## SandShots (Jan 5, 2009)

gotta luv glamis, i'll be back there presidents day.

nice shots.

is that china wall where the bike is jumping off of?


----------



## bigalbest (Jan 6, 2009)

250Gimp said:


> Nice shots!
> 
> \good fill lighting on #2 & #4



Thanks 250Gimp



SandShots said:


> gotta luv glamis, i'll be back there presidents day.
> 
> nice shots.
> 
> is that china wall where the bike is jumping off of?



Thanks SandShots, on Friday we took a trip to Gordons Well and stopped off at Patton Hill on the way (that's where I took the picture). We'll be going again probably at the end of January, gonna skip Presidents this year.


----------



## Lackoffunding (Jan 6, 2009)

I echo 250 gimp, nice lighting. What did you use?

The first one is out of focus, or motion blurred. Cool shot, but there is nothing you can really do to fix that. The other ones are great, but my favorite is #3. It just has that pucker factor. I would expect to see a shot like that in Dirt Bike. Dont crop it. The crowd adds a lot on the left side. It is like a gate that he is launching through. The shadow is what makes that photo.


----------



## SandShots (Jan 6, 2009)

how were the riding conditions?
heard the sand was wet.

4stroke wars is this weekend at Olds hill.


----------



## bigalbest (Jan 6, 2009)

Lackoffunding said:


> I echo 250 gimp, nice lighting. What did you use?
> 
> The first one is out of focus, or motion blurred. Cool shot, but there is nothing you can really do to fix that. The other ones are great, but my favorite is #3. It just has that pucker factor. I would expect to see a shot like that in Dirt Bike. Dont crop it. The crowd adds a lot on the left side. It is like a gate that he is launching through. The shadow is what makes that photo.



Thanks Lackoffunding, I used a Profoto Compact 1200r.



SandShots said:


> how were the riding conditions?
> heard the sand was wet.
> 
> 4stroke wars is this weekend at Olds hill.



Ya it was wet and real choppy, but a heavy wind storm went through after we left and all should be good now.


----------



## SandShots (Jan 6, 2009)

bigalbest said:


> Thanks Lackoffunding, I used a Profoto Compact 1200r.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya it was wet and real choppy, but a heavy wind storm went through after we left and all should be good now.


 

heres my glamis duner. cant wait for febuary.


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Jan 6, 2009)

That looks like so much fun haha.


----------



## polymoog (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice shots, I like how the bike is small against the background in the first pic. That emphasises that the surroundings are part of the picture.

Did you do any noise reduction on the pics, I wish I had that little noise (with or without pp) at ISO 1000 ...


----------



## bigalbest (Jan 6, 2009)

SandShots said:


> heres my glamis duner. cant wait for febuary.



Love your Honda 450, here are my rides.













ccssk8ter11 said:


> That looks like so much fun haha.



Yep. :mrgreen:



polymoog said:


> Nice shots, I like how the bike is small against the background in the first pic. That emphasises that the surroundings are part of the picture.
> 
> Did you do any noise reduction on the pics, I wish I had that little noise (with or without pp) at ISO 1000 ...



Thanks polymoog, no noise reduction but at 100% it's really obvious.


----------



## SandShots (Jan 6, 2009)

bigalbest said:


> Love your Honda 450, here are my rides.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

nice rides. luv the rhino...................
 what flash are u using?


----------



## bigalbest (Jan 7, 2009)

SandShots said:


> nice rides. luv the rhino...................
> what flash are u using?



On the Rhino I used a 580ex speed flash and my sandcar I used an AB1600.


----------

